# Warhammer Chess



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been commissioned to create a chess board using 40k figures, so I figured I'd keep a WIP here. So far this is what I have:

This is a hand made Chess Board I picked up at a local craft festival 

















and the 3 figures that I currently have to use (don't mind the pictures.....I'm "reorganizing") 

















The pieces are tentatively as follows.....

Space Marines
-Master of the Arsenal (King)
-Emperor's Champion (Queen)
-Veteran Assault Sgts. (Knights)
-Chaplains (Bishops)
-Librarians (Rooks)
-Weighted Bolter Marines (Pawns)

Chaos
-Lord (King)
-Khorne Lord (Queen)
-Raptors (Knights)
-Icon Bearers (Bishops)
-Thousand Sons Sorcerers (Rooks)
-Flamers of Tzeentch (Pawns)

I'm not completely set in stone about the Chaos figures, feel free to suggest others that might work better


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have thought about doing the same in the past, I like your selection of minis, dunno about the khorne for the queen is the only one I am not sure about. Keep us up to date on this, I am very intrested in seeing this!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I wanted to make one back in the day.
It was going to be...
King - Captain
Queen- Chaplain
Knights - Terminators
Bishops - Jump Pack Marines
Rooks - Heavy Weapon Marines
Pawns - Bolter Marines


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Ion Raptor said:


> Chaos
> -Terminator Lord (King)
> -Slaaneshi Lord (Queen)
> -Raptors (Knights)
> ...


This is how I'd do it


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I think a Grey Knight would be a good queen.

Other than that... I agree with Bloodthirster!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd use either an adeptus sorritas as a queen or the female inquisitor and a deamonette as the chaos queen other than that i like your choices


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

terminator lord - king
slanesh sorc - queen
termies - knights
havocs - bishop
raptors - rook
bolter marines - pawns

for chaos


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> terminator lord - king
> slanesh sorc - queen
> termies - knights
> havocs - bishop
> ...


I'd swap the position of the termies and raptors. Knights are more mobile, like raptors, where rooks are generally unstoppable when they set off in one direction, just like terminators.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with Dark Reever about the swap.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah true, it would make more sense.


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

Unfortunately Terminators and such don't fit on the board, so we have to stick to the small bases.

Perhaps I'll make the Khorne Lord my King and Lucius my Queen.....depending on how far that whip sticks out in front of him. If it could possibly interfere with another model on the hex in front of him then I won't use it.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

my old school termies would fit!


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

SM
captain - king
cannoness - queen
librarian - bishops
chaplain w/jetpack - knights
tech marine - rooks
grey knights - pawns

Chaos
Chaos lord in terminator armour w/cape - king
Daemonette (swap claws with an eldar/SOB model arms) - queen
Tzeentch Sorcerer - bishop
raptor w/pair of lightning claws - knight
Obliterator - rook
warhammer fantasy chaos warriors - pawns

Thats a pretty damn expensive chess set but i think it would look cool


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

Your telling me, that's probably over $200 worth of models. 

I think I'm just going to get standard Marine and Chaos Marine models and weight down their bases for the pawns. but still open to suggestions on other pieces.

Just remember: Keep them on the standard bases, not 40mm ones.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

make banner poles for all of them then paint the chess piece it stands for on it. May sort out some confusion while playing also. Especially for those not versed in the 40k universe.


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

That's probably a good idea, or perhaps painting it onto the base before putting the mini on it?


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I think painting it on the base would be ideal, as then there wouldn't be a mass of banner poles poking up at you!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Love this idea, its great, love to see more


----------



## Ion Raptor (Aug 8, 2008)

You will, I've been gathering stuff from Bartertown little by little.

Unfortunately my client dropped on me so I'm going to do this for myself and then sell it....unless I get too attached


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

In the first pic at the very top-right was that a Titan???
And going good can't wait to see your first game


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking forward to a WIP of this .

I might try and do an Eldar vs Dark Eldar chess board


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Who run barter town?!..... lol, had to say it, hahahaha.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Again Ion, do u own a Titan?


----------

